# First Interview by CT Grey out on Preorder



## ctg (Sep 21, 2017)

"_On the eve of the Great Panic Mi5’s Senior Intelligence Analyst Henrik Jackson sits down to interview an impossible creature, a six and half centuries old vampire called Lady Jane McGriffin. She shouldn’t exist, but yet, she’s there, sitting in front of him, telling him a tale of how she survived the days leading to the world-wide zombie apocalypse that sent the elite packing their bags to leave Earth._"

After a long while and many struggles, First Interview (Necromorphosis Trilogy - Book 1) is available in ebook format for all major platforms. It features Noble Vampires, Future Tech, Underground Bases, Portals and Supernatural Romance set in Espionage tale that is told in noir style.  

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B075RHCQJB/?tag=brite-21
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075RHCQJB/?tag=id2100-20
First Interview, an Ebook by CT Grey


----------



## Juliana (Sep 21, 2017)

Congrats CTG!


----------



## ctg (Sep 21, 2017)

Juliana said:


> Congrats CTG!



Thank you. I feel positively excited as Jo described Jane as a powerful on FB post. Thing is I could have written her ten times stronger, but I intentionally made her very weak, especially while she goes through the necromorphisis that changes her from vampire to a zombie. Everything afterwards she takes as normality for a woman who has survived historic turmoils for six and half centuries, before she's caught by the zombie apocalypse. 

If you look back her history, she survived a small ice, black death, centuries of war between European nobilities, revolutions that changed the faces of humanity, and even two world wars. And for over hundred and fifty years she has denied herself the pleasures of hunt. Mainly supplying her need for blood through voluntary submissions or stolen items from the blood bank.

So, when she gets to a point, where she cannot mostly control her body due to the infection, she falls down to prime human levels. A very weak point if you're a human, but Jane takes it on face as a regular thing. Something she can survive. And that's same thing that I've observed on Viv.

The whole series is dedicated for her survival through many ordeals that would have dropped you and me dead. But Viv takes it like a normal thing and praises Lord for all of it. Just like females do. So I hope woman especially love Jane's story and gives them inspiration, because that was my main intention with this story. In the next book, Jane's story changes quite a bit.


----------



## ctg (Sep 21, 2017)

By the way, you are looking at Jane and Sergeant Red at the front cover. It was produced by Jackie Felix in course of one week and I hope you guys like even though it doesn't feature many elements I wanted to see in the cover. You can find her ladies at Jackie Felix - Artstation


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 21, 2017)

Just an observation @ctg. Looking at the Amazon entry you have credited Jackie Felix as "illustrator" now on the assumption that the only illustration is the cover I would put "cover illustrator." The reason I make this suggestion is that when I see an illustrator being credited alongside the author I make the assumption that it is a graphic novel and, as it happens, I don't usually read them.

If I'm wrong and it is in fact an illustrated novel then I apologise for my incorrect assumption. As I say, just an observation .

Oh and congratulations!


----------



## ctg (Sep 21, 2017)

Vertigo said:


> Felix as "illustrator" now on the assumption that the only illustration is the cover I would put "cover illustrator." The reason I make this suggestion is that when I see an illustrator being credited alongside the author I make the assumption that it is a graphic novel and, as it happens, I don't usually read them.



They don't have cover illustrator or copy-editor in their selection. Amazon or Smashwords isn't fully finalised as a digital copy publishers. Both of them have a lot of stuff that they haven't even thought about, because all of these things are important in our changing digital reality. So in a way they're behind the design curve or then we haven't advanced enough to recognise that these professions are as important as movie credits. 

Book production business is a small team operation. And it should be a very close relationship between the editor, the copy-editor and the artist. All which should know each other as it is with the comics. It's the artist business that the Hollywood and the Gaming Industry has captured, but still, if you look at the modern products, especially in self-pubbed side the writer has to do the role of an art manager as well.

It's a whole new set of skills that I've yet to master. 

I might drop her from the credits, if Amazon cannot change their categories.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Sep 21, 2017)

Congratulations! Best of all luck with it. 

pH


----------



## Vaz (Sep 21, 2017)

Best of luck with the book

v


----------



## ctg (Sep 21, 2017)

Thank you so much. I haven't got so many likes in one post for a long time. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 21, 2017)

It's a great cover, @ctg - kudos for that.


----------



## Gary Compton (Sep 21, 2017)

Best of luck CTG. It's been a long time coming.


----------



## ctg (Sep 21, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> It's a great cover, @ctg - kudos for that.



Thank you. Boneman can tell you everything about my ambitious visions. He had unfortunate role as my editor to go through two and half years of search. We were even prepared to go down with one made from stock images. 



Gary Compton said:


> It's been a long time coming.



Well, I've written a trilogy in meantime and battled through horrific times with Viv being in God's hands because there was nothing Doctors could do. A lot of darkness comes from those times. Not because I'm a horror writer. First Interview mixed science fiction with urban dark fantasy that is situated on London streets.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 21, 2017)

Good luck with it - Jane is a truly memorable character xx


----------

